# Hand Drawn into a Transfer



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a client that has a student who made a hand drawn image that they want exact into a design on a t-shirt. Is there a company that I can give them the hand drawn image and they can make a transfer out of it?


----------



## 723creative (May 8, 2018)

I can create a digital version of the artwork for your client that could go straight to print or used to create a transfer. 

I can convert the art, just not the transfer itself.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

723creative said:


> I can create a digital version of the artwork for your client that could go straight to print or used to create a transfer.
> 
> I can convert the art, just not the transfer itself.


Will it still look hand drawn? What is the price?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have it scanned, then you can send it to anyone, or do yourself.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

splathead said:


> Have it scanned, then you can send it to anyone, or do yourself.


I can have it scanned, but I am not great with illustrator or photoshop. So I don't know how to convert it.


----------



## 723creative (May 8, 2018)

If they want to keep the hand-drawn look then i can do that. Even if you scan it you’ll have to have some clean up made, you’ll definitely want it clean with it being more than 1 color. 

I can do it for $30


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

What method do you use to get the graphic onto fabric (vinyl, sublimation, inkjet)?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, click the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us so we can determine if it should be moved. Only then can you offer your services without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------



## ck65 (Apr 29, 2018)

You can use transfer paper and heat press and keep its original look. Just scan it and open it up with photoshop and make sure it is the size you want then print to the transfer paper and press. I'm not an expert but that's how I would do it if you want to keep its original hand drawn look. I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

723creative said:


> If they want to keep the hand-drawn look then i can do that. Even if you scan it you’ll have to have some clean up made, you’ll definitely want it clean with it being more than 1 color.
> 
> I can do it for $30


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------

